# Bike Trial Training



## triallo (24. November 2010)

wer übt wie. Muskel Training für die beine für bessere Sprungkraft ich mag da für Parkour  Übungen .auf dem bike übe ich es durch wider Holungen ich suche aber auch noch andere Wege den zu üben für Trial würde mich freuen über kommis wie ihr so euch beim Trial weiter bildet um besser zu werden höher weiter besser


----------



## MisterLimelight (24. November 2010)

glückwunsch, Du ziehst´s durch 
ich konzentrier mich ganz auf´s radfahren. Gelegentlich laufe ich.
Ich fresse viel Chips, Schokolade und Lebkuchen - auch wenn dort noch keine positive Studie bezüglich Sprungkraft etc vorliegt.
Ein ganz guter Tipp: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Athletiktraining-Basketball-CD-ROM-Christian-Faigle/dp/3499194996"]Athletiktraining Basketball, m. CD-ROM: Amazon.de: Christian Faigle: Bücher[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shen (24. November 2010)

No Offense,aber bei der Rechtschreibung bekomm ich Schüttelfrost 

Aber mal beim Thema zu bleiben,mich würds auch mal interessieren was ihr so macht um euch im tiefsten Winter fit zu halten. Hab grade erst mit Trial angefangen und üb den Trackstand...viel mehr geht eh net in meiner 1-Raum Bude


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. November 2010)

triallo schrieb:


> wer übt wie. Muskel Training für die beine für bessere Sprungkraft ich mag da für Parkour  Übungen .auf dem bike übe ich es durch wider Holungen ich suche aber auch noch andere Wege den zu üben für Trial würde mich freuen über kommis wie ihr so euch beim Trial weiter bildet um besser zu werden höher weiter besser



alter, lass ma es bike fürn paar tage stehen und schnapp dir en buch !!!!!!
krasse rechtschreibung.....

fit halte ich mich durch sport neben dem biken, wie fussball, joggen und sex


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. November 2010)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> alter, lass ma es bike fürn paar tage stehen und schnapp dir en buch !!!!!!
> krasse rechtschreibung.....
> 
> fit halte ich mich durch sport neben dem biken, wie fussball, joggen und sex



Habt ihr alle irgendwie langeweile oder so ?


----------



## kamo-i (24. November 2010)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> alter, lass ma es bike fürn paar tage stehen und schnapp dir en buch !!!!!!
> krasse rechtschreibung.....
> :



Nur mal so: wir wissen ja nicht, ob er Ausländer ist und grad erst dabei ist deutsch zu lernen... In dem Fall habe ich sogar Respekt davor. 

WENN NICHT: Tu bitte was dagegen!  ...ich meine, wenn es schon soweit kommt, dass aus diesem Grund Threads geschlossen werden. 



Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> fit halte ich mich durch sport neben dem biken, wie fussball, joggen *und sex*


Ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Faktor!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. November 2010)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle irgendwie langeweile oder so ?



langeweile wieso? habe mein beitrag zum thema geleistet und hatte nur ne kleine anmerkung bezüglich seines schreibstils 

@kamo-i: ohne geht nich  training für beine po und bauch hehe


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. November 2010)

Fithalten? Wenn Radfahren alleine nicht reicht, dann fahrt ihr zu wenig.

Ich esse was ich will, so oft ich will und wann ich will. Von DÃ¶ner Ã¼ber Salat bis hin zu Bier, darÃ¼ber hinaus verbringe ich sehr viel Zeit am Rechner sowie vor schulischen Dingen.
Aber das macht alles nichts, weil meine einzige lebensfÃ¼llende AktivitÃ¤t Radfahren ist.

Ergebnis pendelt sich dann so im Bereich 177cm/86Kg ein...

Allerdings spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, das Ganze mal anderweitig zu fÃ¶rdern.
Schon alleine um mal zu sehen, ob und wie ein entsprechender KÃ¶rper beim Trial weiterhilft (siehe Franzosen: dÃ¼nn / Watson:Kante)
Besonders bei so Techniken wie Sidehops. Daran lÃ¤sst sich das wohl auch ganz passabel messen. Momentan sind 8 Paletten das Maximum, mal sehen was passiert.
Turnen hat mich z.B. eig. schon immer fasziniert, mal sehen ob da in naher Zukunft etwas draus wird.

In diesem Sinne: Vorsatz fÃ¼r 2011


----------



## kamo-i (24. November 2010)

!!! 

Maddin das Tier!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. November 2010)

mache den sport nebenher nicht um fit zu bleiben (1,76cm, 68kg) sondern weils spass macht 



Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Fithalten? Wenn Radfahren alleine nicht reicht, dann fahrt ihr zu wenig.
> 
> Ich esse was ich will, so oft ich will und wann ich will. Von DÃ¶ner Ã¼ber Salat bis hin zu Bier, darÃ¼ber hinaus verbringe ich sehr viel Zeit am Rechner sowie vor schulischen Dingen.



same here !!


----------



## EchoPure (24. November 2010)

Im Winter immer essen und essen und essen aber ich kann eh immer essen was ich will und nehm einfach nicht zu!(was schade ist)
Ansonnsten find ich es wichtig auch nen ausgleichssport zu machen.
In meinem Fall ist ,dass das Fitnessstudio und wenn ich mal dazukomme ist Schwimmen auch ganz angenehm.
Ich hab mitbekommen wenn ich zu viel Ausdauer aufn Rad oder beim Joggen aufbaue bin ich wie ein Klotz aufm Trialrad.
Also muss man für sich selbst das passende zwischending finden!
Mann muss auch nicht im Fitti die 100 kg stemmen sondern ehr weniger und dafür öffter und schnell.
Und immer schön warm machen und dehnen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triallo (25. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwj2p_KxepM"]YouTube        - Weight Training Programs : Basketball Weight Training[/nomedia]
oder
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9ps0I-6fn4&feature=related"]YouTube        - Fitness Training : Exercises to Jump Higher[/nomedia]


----------



## triallo (25. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZIIRhcpFEg&feature=related"]YouTube        - Kraft-, Sprungkrafttraining und Stabilisation fÃ¼r die Beine[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8xJApLSVg0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Sprungkrafttraining.mpg[/nomedia]


----------



## triallo (25. November 2010)

so is es immer noch das beste das bike mit einbeziehen 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Gorez33#p/u/19/GSb_7HvkNG8


----------



## florianwagner (25. November 2010)

das würde bei meinem bike leider nicht klappen, ist einfach zu leicht. da hab ich von nem kasten wasser mehr.

aber der typ hier ist mal ne absolute rakete
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG3_I3zFB0U&feature=related"]YouTube        - Stefan Holm jumps hurdles[/nomedia]


----------



## florianwagner (25. November 2010)

hier ne doku über den typen, auch sehr sehenswert.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBgdsITpZe8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Im KÃ¶rper der Topathleten - Hochsprung Teil 1/5[/nomedia]


----------



## triallo (26. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iQbKfd1AfU&feature=related"]YouTube        - Im KÃ¶rper der Topathleten - Hochsprung Teil 3/5[/nomedia] hir der schluß und hir der anfang
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52sZXQRJGfM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Im KÃ¶rper der Topathleten - Hochsprung Teil 4/5[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (26. November 2010)

stefan holm ist eh ein verrückter Hund. klein und dennoch ein Weltklasse hochspringer.

Aber so hürdensprünge sind schon fein. Nur hat leider nicht jeder ottonormal biker zugang zu einem Trainingszentrum von leichtathleten.

Was aber def. machbar ist und einiges bringt: 2 palettenstapel 'n knappen meter auseinander. Ein stapel 2epal hoch, der 2. 4-7epals (je nach sprungkraft).

Ausgangspunkt ist der kleinere Stapel, nun in die Lücke fallen lassen und so schnell wie möglich wieder den boden verlassen und auf den höheren stapel springen.

Nicht weit in die knie gehen, viel aus den fusgelenken arbeiten!

Das ganze so 10mal in unmittelbarer abfolge 5min pause und dann noch mal,...


----------



## kamo-i (27. November 2010)

Also bzgl. Sprungkraft kann ich glaube ich ein wenig mitreden...  

Guck man hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxrBrpH0KKM&hd=1"]YouTube        - MassaÂ´s erste Splashdiving 3 Meter session[/nomedia]

Und mein Kumpel:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqMlFt5ZCHE&hd=1"]YouTube        - SPECIAL SPLASHDIVING SKILLZ[/nomedia]


...ist aber schon gut veraltet. Wer ein Häppchen des aktuellen Level haben will guckt mal hier:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dr9bdqd7gonnht6

Ist aber nur schnell und total billig zusammengeschnibbelt. Bin grad dabei das neue Vid zurechtzuschustern.  

Sieht man da noch nicht ganz so gut. Aber vom 3´er kommen wir auf 6 1/2 Meter... ;-) Meine Oberschenkel brennen danach immer wie sau! 

...und out.


----------



## triallo (27. November 2010)

ich habe mir jetzt eine Gewichtsweste mit 10kg hehe mal Schauen ;-)


----------



## Sherco (27. November 2010)

Wer findet das Verb?


----------



## triallo (27. November 2010)

qui vous trouvez en vous?


----------



## triallo (27. November 2010)

Sherco votre mère a jeté jusqu'à trois fois et deux fois seulement pris sry mais conduisent le thème que je suis toujours ok


----------



## kamo-i (27. November 2010)

triallo schrieb:


> Sherco votre mère a jeté jusqu'à trois fois et deux fois seulement pris sry mais conduisent le thème que je suis toujours ok



deine Mutter warf dich drei mal in die Luft, aber hat dich nur zwei mal aufgefangen? ...


----------



## triallo (27. November 2010)

droit sry ich wil nur was wissen und was ander da zu sagen und ich hasse so was beim thema bleiben oder nicht ?


----------



## bike-show.de (28. November 2010)

triallo schrieb:


> droit sry ich wil nur was wissen und was ander da zu sagen und ich hasse so was beim thema bleiben oder nicht ?



Hier beantwortet jeder gerne Fragen. Es setzt aber voraus, dass der Fragende sich etwas Mühe beim Formulieren der Frage gibt. Dabei ist es egal, ob Du nativ Deutsch sprichst, oder als Fremdsprache. Man muss alles dreimal lesen, was Du schreibst und das liegt nicht an Tipp- oder Grammatikfehlern, sondern weil Du zu faul bist, Punkt und Komma zu verwenden.

Ich kann zwar kein Wort Französisch, aber ich bin mir doch sehr sicher, dass es auch im Französischen Punkt und Komma gibt, oder?


----------



## triallo (28. November 2010)

Ja auch dort gibt es das .Aber ich habe des nicht drauf ich werde an gemacht weil ich gern mal 2 große Biker sehen würde man kann Gilles und Macaskill nicht vergleichen das is mir klar 
aber ich würde es nur mal gern sehen Danny braucht für vieles was er macht mehrere versuche was bei der Elite nicht geht aber uns alle Verbindet doch nur eins die liebe zum bike ob mit oder ohne sattel aber doch wirt vieles von dem anderen ins Lächereliche gezogen mich Nerft es immer mehr und viele die mich besser kenne wissen das ich meine Macke mit dem schreiben haben aber nehmen es bei mir hin ich gebe ja schon mein bestes das die Fehler raus lasse ich würde mich freuen wen alle was da für tuen das trial nach vorn kommt das wir uns alle helfen das  wir zusammen besser werden und nicht alleine sein Training 
machen mus nein jeder sol von den Erfahrungen des andern lernen ich mag das jeder seine Gränsen Erkennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (28. November 2010)

machst du das jetzt absichtlich?


----------



## echo trialer (28. November 2010)

gränsen *hust*


----------



## triallo (29. November 2010)

Guten Morgen 
Sry das ich L.A.S.hab jeder hat seine schwächen.Das schreiben is nicht meine Sterke und den bin ich auch noch von 5 Dialekte gezeichnet darum bitte normal fragen den sage ich jeden noch mal was ich meine aber ich hasse es wen man sich darüber lustig macht ich liebe das trialen und habe da sehr gute erfolge ich triale jetzt fast 2 Jahre und habe echt was drauf darum mochte ich meine Erfahrungen mit andern teilen und mag aber auch von anderen lernen ich schreibe immer ohne punkt und komma weiß auch nicht warum sry noch mal da für


----------



## kamo-i (29. November 2010)

triallo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Sry das ich L.A.S.hab jeder hat seine schwächen.Das schreiben is nicht meine Sterke und den bin ich auch noch von 5 Dialekte gezeichnet darum bitte normal fragen den sage ich jeden noch mal was ich meine aber ich hasse es wen man sich darüber lustig macht ich liebe das trialen und habe da sehr gute erfolge ich triale jetzt fast 2 Jahre und habe echt was drauf darum mochte ich meine Erfahrungen mit andern teilen und mag aber auch von anderen lernen ich schreibe immer ohne punkt und komma weiß auch nicht warum sry noch mal da für



Oh man. Ist aber echt nicht leicht. Aber dann kann man es zumindest verstehen. Übrigens heißt es LRS... ;-) 

Aber dennoch erklärt es nicht das Punkt- und Kommafehlen. Selbst mit LRS finde ich, dass das immer noch was mit "sichMühegeben" zu tun hat. 

Latte. Ich werds einfach ignorieren. (vll. aber auch den ganzen Beitrag wenn es mir zu Anstregend wird) ...

rinnehaun,
Massa


----------

